# Wilson Combat 92G Compact Carry Magazines



## ARUBANOW (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello Beretta Team: 

Just ordered "title" pistol; hence, joining your forum. I am in the DC area. I'm typically a 1911 and Sig person, but all reviews suggested this pistol is right for me. 

Could anyone help me? I am unable to find the magazines which come with this pistol. Wilson Combat does not carry the 13 round magazines. Normal carry for me - one magazine in the pistol and two on my belt; hence, my reason for trying to order an additional. 

Any help appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I would think that the Beretta J80400 magazines should work:

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/prod...unds-blued-steel-black-j80400-082442132518.do


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Gregg Cote LLC or Top Gun Supply


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Berreta would have the original ones. Not sure on Wilson's. Maybe Midway or Brownell's or does Wilson have a website?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just sold a compact. But last time i looked, Cheaper Than Dirt had them, and at a fair price.

Beretta USA store shop does too, but at full price.


----------

